# Cigars and Wine



## joea132 (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought myself a nice humidor last Christmas and I've really been enjoying a nice cigar after dinner. (Or before dinner or driving home from work who am I kidding!) There's not that much info on wine and cigar pairing out there though except full bodied with full bodied. Any fellow cigar smokers have an opinion? I had a maduro last night with a Petit sirah (Michael David Petit Petit) and it was a poor match. I think a medium bodied cigar would have been a better choice.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 26, 2011)

Some wineries have wine pairings and sell cigars in their tasting room.

See pairing at middle of page:
http://www.arringtonvineyards.com/news


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Al F. may be able to help you out there. I bought my first batch of cigars from Thompsons. When you bought a brick of cigars you got a free cherry humidore. Another place I liked a lot was cigars international. I know Al gets his from different place on line but I don't remember the name. Just some FYI as I know I didn't answer your original question on pairing. I haven't really bought any in a while. I do like to having a cigar though sitting around the fire pit drinking a glass of wine.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 26, 2011)

well...its funny that i come here now and see this topic...i got to meet Joea132 today at my winery when he came by for my empty bottles...and even though i told him not to bring me anything when he offered...he insisted on giving me two fine cigars...one is already gone thank you Joe...there was no band on it so i forget the name of it...it is perhaps the tightest rolled and firm cigar that i have come across and once that baby got going the draw was smooth and creamy...w a hint of cedar....the maduro that you gave is going into the humidor in a few minutes...thank you very much Joe!!!

by the way....since cigars have been mentioned...the Victor Sinclair line is one of my favorites...they all have something to offer...i also recently tried some LigaIV and these are much better properly humidified than dry...also some John Bull....i could mention the usual suspects such as Ashtons but there is nothing new there...give a Victor Sinclair Primeros a try...also a couple of the '55' series are worth a look


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome, thanks Al. I knew I could count on you and I am sure Mike will pop in here at some point.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 26, 2011)

The hand rolled cigars are the best ones in my humidor. The store where they are made is a humidor, literally the entire store is 70% humidity. There is a South American older gentleman who literally rolls them on a bench that probably dates back to the 30's if I had to guess. They age those rolled cigars in the store and are so expertly made they are tight but rarely ever have a tough draw. If you are ever in Norwalk, CT I strongly suggest you stop by and look at the store. 

Check out the pictures for a better listing of what each cigar is. The humidor is strategically located on top of my wine cooler.

International Cigar Factory Outlet


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing Joe.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey Joe the first two cigars i looked at were like $42 and $142.00. Is that for just one??? Holy Smokes!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2011)

joea132 said:


> The hand rolled cigars are the best ones in my humidor. The store where they are made is a humidor, literally the entire store is 70% humidity. There is a South American older gentleman who literally rolls them on a bench that probably dates back to the 30's if I had to guess. They age those rolled cigars in the store and are so expertly made they are tight but rarely ever have a tough draw. If you are ever in Norwalk, CT I strongly suggest you stop by and look at the store.
> 
> Check out the pictures for a better listing of what each cigar is. The humidor is strategically located on top of my wine cooler.
> 
> International Cigar Factory Outlet




NORWALK CT?
I used to live there raised in Stamford. If I remember we have another member form Norwalk.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 26, 2011)

The Kuba Deluxes I got for $70ish for a box of 10 and the Extra Ordinary Larry's are considerably more. Yeah I've got quite alot tied up in my humidor. 

Tom, one of the local forums had a bunch of guys from lower Fairfield County. I work in Westport myself so I love taking the short ride to Sono for some super premium cigars. 

There are a few Victor Sinclairs in the bottom somewhere. I seem to remember the Bohemian being great and also a "55" or maybe "SS." I tend to really prefer a robusto if it is rolled tightly or a toro size myself.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2011)

Wade has a friend "Vince" from Norwalk. Wade and Vince are in a wine club in CT.
I met Vince a year or so ago. Got a bunch of 5gal carboys from him and he delivered them to my house.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2011)

BTW I remember there is a place that you can get fresh juice in Norwalk. At the homebrew store there??


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2011)

My friend Vince is the one who owns the local forum Joe is talking about. Rock and Carmine on here are also from Norwalk and also members of the other forum that Joe is speaking of. I admin that site also.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 26, 2011)

I got scared for a moment, I thought we were going to start growing tobacco and rolling our own Cigars. I don't need another hobby. I will leave the cigar making to the island nation south of florida. They do a fine job.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 26, 2011)

I haven't had a cigar since I quit smoking 6 years ago. Wow, it's been that long. Maybe longer, I can't remember. Oh well. I do enjoy the smell of a good cigar.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2011)

I smoke Vanilla cigarillos by the pack.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Awesome, thanks Al. I knew I could count on you and I am sure Mike will pop in here at some point.




Membership has it's privileges.........

So does vacationing on islands 90 miles south east of Florida!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 26, 2011)

LMAO, I knew you wouldn't let me down!


----------



## joea132 (Feb 27, 2011)

The winemaking and grape shop in Norwalk is Cocchias. I think its on Ely Ave. Mr Cocchia is very knowledgeable and runs a liquors store as his main business but its in a questionable neighborhood. He does get some great product though from all accounts I've heard.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Depends on the wine. Some full bodied cigars will mute the flavors of the wine. If it's a big bold cab I'll usually reach for a spicy Opus X! I just paired my peach passionfruit wine with a creamy A. Fuente Chateau natural and it was a match made in heaven!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

Ive been To Cocchias and yes its a scary place!!! I had my kids with me and there was a bum passed out 2 doorsteps down with a bottle in his hand and what looked like drug deals going down all over the place. I had to drop off a bunch of wine entries for last years comp. and pay for the Winefest ticket. I will go there again if I have to but not with any family and this time I will be strapped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock (Feb 28, 2011)

joea132 said:


> I bought myself a nice humidor last Christmas and I've really been enjoying a nice cigar after dinner. (Or before dinner or driving home from work who am I kidding!) There's not that much info on wine and cigar pairing out there though except full bodied with full bodied. Any fellow cigar smokers have an opinion? I had a maduro last night with a Petit sirah (Michael David Petit Petit) and it was a poor match. I think a medium bodied cigar would have been a better choice.



Joe this is a great bottle of wine 1 of my favorites,how did you like it?


----------



## Rock (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Ive been To Cocchias and yes its a scary place!!! I had my kids with me and there was a bum passed out 2 doorsteps down with a bottle in his hand and what looked like drug deals going down all over the place. I had to drop off a bunch of wine entries for last years comp. and pay for the Winefest ticket. I will go there again if I have to but not with any family and this time I will be strapped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on Wade Pete wouldnt let anything happen to his GOOD customers that buy grapes off him.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2011)

Seeing as how I havent bought any grapes off him I guess he wouldnt care then!


----------



## joea132 (Mar 1, 2011)

Rock said:


> Joe this is a great bottle of wine 1 of my favorites,how did you like it?



I liked it enough to buy a case last month and I bought out what they had left from the NH liquor store. I'm a big Petit Sirah fan. I went back to the cigar shop and bought a "wheel" of 25 desflorados.

Al, I looked at the write up about those cigars, apparently its a Connecticut wrapper that they cut back to concentrate the flavors. They don't put bands on them at that shop but they wrap them damn tight!


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks Joe...it was a good cigar...now its a memory 

how are those bottle labels coming? They should be pretty easy..i read today on the finevineswine forum that a lady placed hers in the dishwasher and the labels came off easy...just watch the paper material dont clog your drain


----------



## joea132 (Mar 1, 2011)

I started a label scrapbook with my girlfriend (go ahead and take away my man-card) and we found the best way is to bake them around 300 and use a razor blade to start them up and they peel right off. 

I haven't started doing that yet, I'm trying to see if any other wine makers around me want some first. So c'mon guys return my PM or call my cell if you want some!! 

(203) 687-3845


----------

